# Dawn Singer’s 2019 kids



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Meet Ginger's babies BallyLara Nutmeg (a pinto) and her unnamed brother(mostly white with dark socks)!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awww pretty baby lil goteeees


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! They are so cute.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Baby brother


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So sweet. They're cuties!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Pretty little kids! Congratulations!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Super cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Ruby gave me our first triplets! :inlove: They're all bucklings.  It's a good thing they're cute! She's very attentive. We just need to teach her that babies need to eat as well as be kept clean... Pictures to come!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Awww congrats on the little adorables!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, how cute.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

more pics of Ruby's babies


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So cute! I love the spots. The tan one looks so snugg-able, and that precious little face! :inlove:


----------



## Adelle (Mar 11, 2019)

singinggoatgirl said:


> Meet Ginger's babies BallyLara Nutmeg (a pinto) and her unnamed brother(mostly white with dark socks)!
> View attachment 147851
> 
> View attachment 147849


OMG they are so adorable!!! ❤


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh my goodness they're so cute! Congrats!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> So cute! I love the spots. The tan one looks so snugg-able, and that precious little face! :inlove:


He is! He's the most snuggly out of the triplets, as he is the most trusting. The other two just want to stay out of the monster-sized thing walking toward them, until you pick them up. Then, they relax.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

